# ils sont fort ces photographes, elles sont superbe ces nanas !!



## semac (13 Septembre 2005)

toutes les nanas sur les magasines sont toujours superbes, et les photos toujours superbes, sans reproche possible !!
et pour cause, les infographistes me voient venir à grand pas  , vive toshop...
enfin regarder et vous comprendrez une facette de notre beaux métier :love:  :love: 
régalez-vous


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Septembre 2005)

.....oui, elles sont jolies, mais c'est quoi le truc....?
je croyais qu'on allait pouvoir confronter la realité avec la retouche.....
meme pas.......


----------



## prerima (13 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .....oui, elles sont jolies, mais c'est quoi le truc....?
> je croyais qu'on allait pouvoir confronter la realité avec la retouche.....
> meme pas.......




si  :hein: il suffit de placer le curseur de la souris sur la photo !


----------



## Fulvio (13 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> .....oui, elles sont jolies, mais c'est quoi le truc....?
> je croyais qu'on allait pouvoir confronter la realité avec la retouche.....
> meme pas.......



Ben si ! Lis le mode d'emploi, voyons.


----------



## bonpat (13 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> toutes les nanas sur les magasines sont toujours superbes, et les photos toujours superbes, sans reproche possible !!
> régalez-vous




C7L4






a voté  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

Manquait plus que ça comme thread !!!


----------



## bonpat (13 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Manquait plus que ça comme thread !!!





oui ça manquait...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

Parle pour toi !


----------



## Fulvio (13 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parle pour toi !



Ben quoi, Sonny. Te plaisent pas, toutes ces starlettes de r'n'b ? Profites-en, on voit leurs cuisses sans la cellulite, et en plus, on les entends pas.


----------



## Nivek (13 Septembre 2005)

bah qu'ils continuent à retoucher sinon ça va être une grosse désillusion


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

Dans la mesaure ou on les entend pas, c'est vrai que je devrais pas me plaindre...  

En fait c'est surtout le "régalez vous" que j'adore...

C'est énorme...


----------



## -greg- (13 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> toutes les nanas sur les magasines sont toujours superbes, et les photos toujours superbes, sans reproche possible !!
> et pour cause, les infographistes me voient venir à grand pas  , vive toshop...
> enfin regarder et vous comprendrez une facette de notre beaux métier :love:  :love:
> régalez-vous




chaud les yeux !!!    

mais les retouches sont tres bien faites 

c'est pour ca que les celebrités sont tous heureux que photoshop existe


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2005)

ouais, c'est assez marrant comme site, moi j'aime bien...
pis c'est le genre de site qui fait decomplexer un peu les gonzesses, 'peut etre utile ça...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est surtout le "régalez vous" que j'adore...
> 
> C'est énorme...


 
Bah quoi? 
Moi j'en ai repris 2 fois....


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

Il y a pas la même chose pour les hommes  .... trop de travail ... pas rentable


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais, c'est assez marrant comme site, moi j'aime bien...
> pis c'est le genre de site qui fait decomplexer un peu les gonzesses, 'peut etre utile ça...



Utile pour qui? Pour le mec qui les montre à sa copine en lui disant: tu vois chérie, ya plus moche que toi! te plein pas trop. En plus t'as de la chance j'ai photoshop et je pourrais te retoucher aussi comme ça tu seras moins laide


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Utile pour qui? Pour le mec qui les montre à sa copine en lui disant: tu vois chérie, ya plus moche que toi! te plein pas trop. En plus t'as de la chance j'ai photoshop et je pourrais te retoucher aussi comme ça tu seras moins laide


 ouais, voila...


----------



## -greg- (13 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Utile pour qui? Pour le mec qui les montre à sa copine en lui disant: tu vois chérie, ya plus moche que toi! te plein pas trop. En plus t'as de la chance j'ai photoshop et je pourrais te retoucher aussi comme ça tu seras moins laide


----------



## yvos (13 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Utile pour qui? Pour le mec qui les montre à sa copine en lui disant: tu vois chérie, ya plus moche que toi! te plein pas trop. En plus t'as de la chance j'ai photoshop et je pourrais te retoucher aussi comme ça tu seras moins laide




:love: 

perso, j'ai que iphoto, je vais pas aller loin


----------



## bonpat (13 Septembre 2005)

je disais $G$4...









touchée ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Septembre 2005)

*Glenn Feron*
ou l'art de transformer un thon en anguille







 :rateau:


----------



## yvos (13 Septembre 2005)

bouaaaa c'est juste les courbes.... de niveaux


----------



## Fulvio (13 Septembre 2005)

J'aime bien Alicia Keys (celle que Bonpat a choisi), même quand elle chante :rose: Et là, déception : en vrai, c'est une fille normale...

Finalement, j'ai raison de préféré le rock-indé au r'n'b : PJ Harvey, elle, elle triche pas ; on sait qu'elle a des poils sous les bras.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> je disais $G$4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ouais, mais tu choisis trafiquee ou pas, la?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2005)

complique, ce jeu...


----------



## bonpat (13 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais, mais tu choisis trafiquee ou pas, la?



je vais encore me faire mal voir...


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2005)

Tout ceci amène quelques réflexions.

1. Maquilleuse, c'est plus un métier d'avenir
2. Y'a vraiment des photographes mauvais. Mettre des filles en string doré sur un lit or et rouge, faut être couillon. Et je parle pas des ombres...
3. J'entends le directeur artistique : _bon, alors, tu me lisses tout ça, tu remets du cul et des loches, et tu me soignes cette mauvaise peau._
4. Ça mange quoi, les stars du rn'b, pour avoir autant de cellulite ?
5. Y'en a quand même quelques unes que je préfère au naturel. C'est bon, le thon au naturel.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> si  :hein: il suffit de placer le curseur de la souris sur la photo !



exact, mec pressé....

bon, ben, ça fait peur....


----------



## Malow (13 Septembre 2005)

Finalement je suis une vraie bombe


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je suis une vraie bombe



De celles qui font des trous dans la couche d'ozone...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Utile pour qui? Pour le mec qui les montre à sa copine en lui disant: tu vois chérie, ya plus moche que toi! te plein pas trop. En plus t'as de la chance j'ai photoshop et je pourrais te retoucher aussi comme ça tu seras moins laide



Exact. En dehors du côté ludique de ce site, je trouve le principe assez minable. Parce qu'il ne s'agit pas seulement d'effacer une ride ou de masquer un bouton, mais d'établir une norme. Sans doute, parce qu'il transforme la réalité pour en donner une vision "idéale", le brave gars qui fait ça pense-t'il être un artiste. Mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'artistique dans le fait de tranformer une peau noire pour lui donner un aspect "moins noir", plus lisse, plus doré, comme s'il ne s'agissait après tout que d'un bronzage un peu trop fort, dans la retouche de la forme d'un ½il ou le rabotage d'une croupe... On dira peut-être, une fois encore, que je vois le mal partout, mais en regardant ces photos j'imaginais la voix de ce type : "Tu sais, tu es noire/grosse/vieille, mais toi aussi tu peux être belle. Au moins sur le papier."


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

Tu as fini de donner raison à macelene ?

On a l'air de quoi aprés ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fini de donner raison à macelene ?
> 
> On a l'air de quoi aprés ?



Lui donner tort pour la seule raison que c'est elle ferait de nous deux glands. On vaut mieux que ça.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Lui donner tort pour la seule raison que c'est elle ferait de nous deux glands. On vaut mieux que ça.



Si tant est... biensur...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tant est... biensur...



Si tant est qu'on puisse se conduire comme des glands ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Exact. En dehors du côté ludique de ce site, je trouve le principe assez minable. Parce qu'il ne s'agit pas seulement d'effacer une ride ou de masquer un bouton, mais d'établir une norme. Sans doute, parce qu'il transforme la réalité pour en donner une vision "idéale", le brave gars qui fait ça pense-t'il être un artiste. Mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'artistique dans le fait de tranformer une peau noire pour lui donner un aspect "moins noir", plus lisse, plus doré, comme s'il ne s'agissait après tout que d'un bronzage un peu trop fort, dans la retouche de la forme d'un ½il ou le rabotage d'une croupe... On dira peut-être, une fois encore, que je vois le mal partout, mais en regardant ces photos j'imaginais la voix de ce type : "Tu sais, tu es noire/grosse/vieille, mais toi aussi tu peux être belle. Au moins sur le papier."


 pas entierement d'accord...
le "principe minable" que tu decris s'appliquerait au site s'il ne montrait que les photos retouchees.
Or la ce n'est pas le cas, on voit l'envers du decor, c'est ludique et ça ne va pas plus loin justement... 
J'irais presque jusqu'a dire qu'il y a un cote instructif : les deux aspects de chaque photo montrent bien que personne n'est parfait, que chaque corps a ses petits defauts... tout le monde le sait que les photos de mode et de "stars" sont retouchees.
Ben la au moins on voit comment...
je ne vois pas bien ce qu'il y a de minable la-dedans...


----------



## Malow (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Exact. En dehors du côté ludique de ce site, je trouve le principe assez minable. Parce qu'il ne s'agit pas seulement d'effacer une ride ou de masquer un bouton, mais d'établir une norme. Sans doute, parce qu'il transforme la réalité pour en donner une vision "idéale", le brave gars qui fait ça pense-t'il être un artiste. Mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'artistique dans le fait de tranformer une peau noire pour lui donner un aspect "moins noir", plus lisse, plus doré, comme s'il ne s'agissait après tout que d'un bronzage un peu trop fort, dans la retouche de la forme d'un ½il ou le rabotage d'une croupe... On dira peut-être, une fois encore, que je vois le mal partout, mais en regardant ces photos j'imaginais la voix de ce type : "Tu sais, tu es noire/grosse/vieille, mais toi aussi tu peux être belle. Au moins sur le papier."



Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord avec toi...et c'est la triste réalité que nous imposent les magasines aujourd'hui...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pas entierement d'accord...





			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord avec toi...



Krystof ! Zapping...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

Ouahou !

Faut attendre un post du Doc pour trouver un fond à ce thread...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Pensons à tous ceux qui prennent ces photos pour la réalité et qui sont condamnés à vivre avec une photo faute de trouver la femme à la plastique parfaite!


----------



## Malow (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Krystof ! Zapping...



Tu m'as devancé.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'irais presque jusqu'a dire qu'il y a un cote instructif : les deux aspects de chaque photo montrent bien que personne n'est parfait, que chaque corps a ses petits defauts... tout le monde le sait que les photos de mode et de "stars" sont retouchees.
> Ben la au moins on voit comment...
> je ne vois pas bien ce qu'il y a de minable la-dedans...



Ben c'est l'inverse !!! 
personne n'est parfait ? alors on efface une côte ou deux, on rabotte l'os de la hanche, on gonfle les seins et pire que tout on "blanchit" une peau trop noire ! :mouais: et tu trouves pas ça minable ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as devancé.....



Déçue ?

Mais la journée est pas finie...


----------



## macelene (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Lui donner tort pour la seule raison que c'est qu' elle ferait de nous deux glands. On vaut mieux que ça.



  sauf que je suis nulle en dessin...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas bien ce qu'il y a de minable la-dedans...



Parce qu'il faudrait être faux-cul pour ne pas voir que la photo retouchée est, sous-entendu, l'idéal vers quoi doivent tendre nos pauvres boudins de bonne femmes...


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...nos pauvres boudins de bonne femmes...




Tiens, d'ailleurs elles rappliquent toutes...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, d'ailleurs elles rappliquent toutes...



C'est aussi valable pour les mecs.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sauf que je suis nulle en dessin...



Hé, hé...

J'suis trop fort...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Septembre 2005)

Dans mon service, on essaye de faire pareil mais c'est plus long, plus cher, plus douloureux.

Va falloir que je leur parle de photoshop.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il faudrait être faux-cul pour ne pas voir que la photo retouchée est, sous-entendu, l'idéal vers quoi doivent tendre nos pauvres boudins de bonne femmes...



J'vais y dire, et t'vas voir c'qu'elle va t'mettre !


----------



## macelene (13 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hé, hé...
> 
> J'suis trop fort...




c'est à la portée de tout le monde de pouvoir dire ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

Certes, oui...

N'empêche que j'suis trop fort.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'vais y dire, et t'vas voir c'qu'elle va t'mettre !



D'habitude, c'est elle qui raconte les trucs qui fâchent.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il faudrait être faux-cul pour ne pas voir que la photo retouchée est, sous-entendu, l'idéal vers quoi doivent tendre nos pauvres boudins de bonne femmes...




ben perso, la mienne me convient parfaitement, je la prefere meme avec ses petits defauts... ouais ouais, je sais ça fait cucul mais c'est vrai...
apres, si le coup des "plastiques parfaites" influence certains ou certaines, ben c'est dommage pour eux.
N'oublions cependant pas qu'il y a TOUJOURS eu, partout et dans toutes les societes des canons de la beaute... Ca personne n'y échappe, faudrait voir a pas en parler comme d'une sorte de derive qui n'appartient qu'a l'occident du XXIeme siecle...



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est l'inverse !!!
> personne n'est parfait ? alors on efface une côte ou deux, on rabotte l'os de la hanche, on gonfle les seins et pire que tout on "blanchit" une peau trop noire ! :mouais: et tu trouves pas ça minable ?



desole, le site en lui meme, le fait de montrer les deux aspects de chaque photo, non, je ne trouve pas ça minable, je trouve ça marrant!!
je ne parle pas du fait de retoucher les photos quand je dis que je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de minable, je parle du fait de montrer l'avant/apres...
ecoutez ce que je dis quoi merde...
moi, le site je le trouve marrant, point.
Et d'autres pourront le trouver rassurant, et c'est tant mieux pour eux.


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2005)

Bon, et c'est pour quand la version de photoshop qui retouche l'intérieur du crane, parceque moi j'achète de suite...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon service, on essaye de faire pareil mais c'est plus long, plus cher, plus douloureux.



Il faut souffrir pour être beau il paraît. Perso, je reste moche et au calme.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'habitude, c'est elle qui raconte les trucs qui fâchent.



Elles ont mauvais fond, toutes...


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faut souffrir pour être beau il paraît. Perso, je reste moche et au calme.



Oh bah non t'es pas moche... t'as pas les traits très très très réguliers mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ecoutez ce que je dis quoi merde...
> moi, le site je le trouve marrant, point.
> Et d'autres pourront le trouver rassurant, et c'est tant mieux pour eux.



Écoute aussi ce que disent les autres... J'ai dit que le site avait un aspect ludique (ça veut dire marrant), mais que le principe était minable.


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elles ont mauvais fond, toutes...



T'as de la chance d'atteindre le fond...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et c'est pour quand la version de photoshop qui retouche l'intérieur du crane, parceque moi j'achète de suite...



Y avait avant, mais c'est plus édité.

"Education" ça s'appelait.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elles ont mauvais fond, toutes...



C'est vrai que le hommes sont mieux


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> T'as de la chance d'atteindre le fond...



En parole j'y arrive régulièrement...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que le hommes sont mieux



Et nous v'la r'parti...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et nous v'la r'parti...


Non je trouvais juste la réflexion facile et aisément retournable


----------



## Fulvio (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faut souffrir pour être beau il paraît. Perso, je reste moche et au calme.



Et dire qu'avec *Photoshop* (Adobe, 1349 ¤) tu pourrais te faire un physique de rugbyman façon calendrier "les dievx du stade". Allez, avoue, cette perspective te fait bander 

(sinon, chuis d'accord avec Bobbynountchak : les gens sont pas cons et savent à quoi s'en tenir, donc pas la peine d'en faire un fromage, de ce site)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas les traits très très très réguliers mais bon...



Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent mes traits ? Tu le sais ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

Mais biensur, je n'en doute pas...

D'ailleur l'aspect "retournable" de mon discours en général, n'aura échappé à personne je pense...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Non je trouvais juste la réflexion facile et aisément retournable



Au fait, la reflexion, tu l'as pas trouvée ironique ?

Dommage !!!!!!!

Allez file...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> (sinon, chuis d'accord avec Bobbynountchak : les gens sont pas cons et savent à quoi s'en tenir, donc pas la peine d'en faire un fromage, de ce site)



Ben, lieu commun pour lieu commun, raconte ça aux petites filles anorexiques... 

EDIT : D'ailleurs, il me semble que la discussion ne concerne plus uniquement CE site.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Écoute aussi ce que disent les autres... J'ai dit que le site avait un aspect ludique (ça veut dire marrant), mais que le principe était minable.



j'avais note que tu avais souligne le cote ludique, la-dessus on est d'accord...
sur le principe minable, je reste moyen d'accord. 

je vais conclure (juste pour moi) en disant que le principe du site est ludique c'est tout.
et que le principe de la retouche photo est... disons plutot humain que minable... meme si on peut penser souvent que ce sont deux synonymes... tendre vers un ideal de beaute imposé par la societe, ça fait partie du comportement humain, depuis toujours... A coups de retouche photo, de scalpel, de plateau dans la levre inferieure, de colliers pour rallonger le cou, de bandelettes pour rendre les pieds plus petits, etc etc...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, la reflexion, tu l'as pas trouvée ironique ?
> 
> Dommage !!!!!!!
> 
> Allez file...



Désolée j'avais pas entendue l'intonation, tu devais passer dans un tunnel.


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ben, lieu commun pour lieu commun, raconte ça aux petites filles anorexiques...



Oui, et aux grandes filles anneau gastrique...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Désolée j'avais pas entendue l'intonation, tu devais passer dans un tunnel.



j'entends bien, j'entends bien...

Entendre ça veut aussi dire comprendre.

ça se précise...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et aux grandes filles anneau gastrique...



Docquéville, le s*ai*gneur des anneaux gastriques...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je vais conclure (juste pour moi) en disant que le principe du site est ludique c'est tout.



Je rêve ou ce monsieur (celui du site) VEND son "art de la retouche photo" ? Même si on peut trouver ça marrant (moi le premier), je ne suis vraiment pas sûr que ce soit le but de la man½uvre...
Faudrait voir à pas prendre les enfants du Bon Dieu pour des canards sauvages.


----------



## Fulvio (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ben, lieu commun pour lieu commun, raconte ça aux petites filles anorexiques...



Que justement, si on leur montre la cellulite de leur star favorite, ça pourrait les rassurer :mouais: Bon, j'y crois moi-même moyennement et on tourne en rond, je te l'accorde.



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : D'ailleurs, il me semble que la discussion ne concerne plus uniquement CE site.



Des canons de la beauté aux travers du temps, alors ? Peut-être qu'on souffrirait moins si on se crevait les yeux...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Des canons de la beauté aux travers du temps, alors ? Peut-être qu'on souffrirait moins si on se crevait les yeux...



Le problème se reporterait sur la "beauté " de la voix


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être qu'on souffrirait moins si on se crevait les yeux...



Tu sais pourtant qu'on n'est vraiment aveugle que les yeux ouverts.

Allez, luxe, calme et volupté pour tous. Bonne nuit.


----------



## macelene (13 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Docquéville, le s*ai*gneur des anneaux gastriques...




*
Mouarffff....   



*


----------



## Malow (13 Septembre 2005)

je vais me coucher....demain j'ai rendev avec mon anesthesiste.....j'ai décidé de faire une rhynoplastie....finalement, c'est moins chiant que le toshop, c'est fait en une fois et pour la vie.


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute, parce qu'il transforme la réalité pour en donner une vision "idéale", le brave gars qui fait ça pense-t'il être un artiste. Mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'artistique dans le fait de tranformer une peau noire pour lui donner un aspect "moins noir", etc...




je ne pense pas que les types qui retouchent (ça s'appelle des retoucheurs et c'est écrit en gros sur la couv' d'un de mes magazines photos dont un membre de macgé est de la rédaction) pensent être des artistes. Ce ne sont que des graphistes (comme toi, non ?) qui sont payés pour faire ça. Après ils suivent les ordres, consignes, diktats, conseils que leur donnent les clients (généralement plus les DA des publications que les photographes) et ces demandes, tu le sais bien, répondent en emballant encore plus la machine à l'uniformisation réclamée à cors et à cris par nos cultures occidentales et le mode de vie économique qui va avec...

Quand je vois les retouches sur les photos de mode (parce que c'est con mais quand t'es un peu du milieu, ça se voit  ), les pubs "De Furcas" (dragées?!!) et l'affiche de Rize (un film de David de la Chapelle, photographe de mode star...  ), je pense toujours à la même chose : regarder mes voisins dans le métro et me dire que "non, tout va bien, je suis encore entouré d'humains"...   

sinon, tu as raison*, il n'y a rien d'artistique à l'uniformité... 

*zapping aussi


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2005)

Sur ce, moi je vais me faire une petite retouche d'une photo de malow... Je vais lui mettre la peau noire !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que les types qui retouchent (ça s'appelle des retoucheurs et c'est écrit en gros sur la couv' d'un de mes magazines photos dont un membre de macgé est de la rédaction) pensent être des artistes. Ce ne sont que des graphistes (comme toi, non ?) qui sont payés pour faire ça. Après ils suivent les ordres, consignes, diktats, conseils que leur donnent les clients (généralement plus les DA des publications que les photographes) et ces demandes, tu le sais bien, répondent en emballant encore plus la machine à l'uniformisation réclamée à cors et à cris par nos cultures occidentales et le mode de vie économique qui va avec...
> 
> Quand je vois les retouches sur les photos de mode (parce que c'est con mais quand t'es un peu du milieu, ça se voit  ), les pubs "De Furcas" (dragées?!!) et l'affiche de Rize (un film de David de la Chapelle, photographe de mode star...  ), je pense toujours à la même chose : regarder mes voisins dans le métro et me dire que "non, tout va bien, je suis encore entouré d'humains"...
> 
> ...



Y a du larsen, tes retours sont trop forts !


----------



## Fulvio (13 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais pourtant qu'on n'est vraiment aveugle que les yeux ouverts.



Tssss. Ça, c'est un truc que se disent les aveugles pour se consoler. Un peu comme les gens moches avec la beauté intérieure


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a du larsen, tes retours sont trop forts !




depuis que t'utilises la sono du Cercle pour jouer de la guitare, j'arrive plus à régler mon micro trompette aussi !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> depuis que t'utilises la sono du Cercle pour jouer de la guitare, j'arrive plus à régler mon micro trompette aussi !



Arrête de délirer, t'as pas besoin de micro, y a un type en bas de chez moi qui vient casser les couilles avec sa trompette des fois, il fait raquer tous le quartier sans sono, je te le dis...


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2005)

[edit pour docevil] si le type se vend comme un artiste (de la retouche), bientôt mackie pourra déposer ses photos directement au Fonds National D'art Contemporain !![/edit]


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tout ceci amène quelques réflexions.
> 
> 1. Maquilleuse, c'est plus un métier d'avenir



clair!



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> 2. Y'a vraiment des photographes mauvais. Mettre des filles en string doré sur un lit or et rouge, faut être couillon. Et je parle pas des ombres...



clair aussi....l'est ou notre specialiste du make up ?.......lui, l'est fort....! 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> 3. J'entends le directeur artistique : _bon, alors, tu me lisses tout ça, tu remets du cul et des loches, et tu me soignes cette mauvaise peau._



surtout des loches....



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> 4. Ça mange quoi, les stars du rn'b, pour avoir autant de cellulite ?



'tain, on se demande...mais c'est la folie...:affraid:



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> 5. Y'en a quand même quelques unes que je préfère au naturel. C'est bon, le thon au naturel.



ben, bizarrement, la plus part des photos d'Halle Berry, me donne cette impression...


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Septembre 2005)

Bon OK le gars fait ça pour montrer à ses prospects ce qu'il sait faire avec Photoshop. Perso je le trouve un peu lourd de la tablette, ça en devient quasi de la peinture hyper réaliste beurk. 

Il y a 20 ans, il se serait sans doute proclamé le roi de l'aérographe, laborieux et pénible.

Pas près de bosser pour Playboy ce mec...


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2005)

Tout à fait d'accord avec jeanba, ça n'est plus de la retouche, on perd le grain de la peau, c'est sensé être "léché", mais à tout prendre, je préfère les pin-ups peintes qui sont finalement plus "humaines" que ces poupées Barbie qui ne me font absolument pas rêver...
D'accord avec rezba aussi, je les préfère sans retouche !


----------



## macelene (14 Septembre 2005)

Ben voilà avec vous deux on a fait le tour de la question...  en tous cas je trouve ça bien laid, fade...
sans saveurs... nul...


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec jeanba, ça n'est plus de la retouche, on perd le grain de la peau, c'est sensé être "léché", mais à tout prendre, je préfère les pin-ups peintes qui sont finalement plus "humaines" que ces poupées Barbie qui ne me font absolument pas rêver...



Gil Elvgren rules !


----------



## toys (14 Septembre 2005)

s'est un truc de ouf qui fait le gars je veut aprendre a faire pareil.


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

c'est marrant ce thread ne fonctionne que lle soir et la nuit !! :mouais: 
bandes de coquines et coquins :love:


----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant ce thread ne fonctionne que lle soir et la nuit !! :mouais:
> bandes de coquines et coquins :love:


Rien que pour te contredire : il est 10h33   
Mais que dire ?
Sur les canons de beautée qui ont de tout temps existé : n'étaient-ils pas plus atteignables qu'ils ne le sont aujourd'hui ? (autrefois, pas de retouche, donc un modèle humain - rien à voir avec les barbies improbables enune des magazines)
Quand on regarde les manequins, les pubs, les photos retouchées, on se dit qu'à part une ado anorexique, aucune femme n'est capable de vraiment ressembler à ce qu'on nous montre en exemple.

Quelqu'un a vu la pub Courmeyer ? Qui peut avoir envie de boire de la flotte quand la nana qui la vend n'a pas un pet de seins, qu'on lui compte les côtes à travers le t-shirt et qu'on lui ferait le tour des cuisses avec une seule main ?
Moi, quand je la vois, la seule envie que j'ai, c'est d'appeller le SAMU ! (ou les flics pour mauvais traitement)

Et ça arrive aussi pour les hommes. Là, le modèle est moins annorexique... Mais je me rappelle d'une interview d'une vieille pimbèche de la mode qui parlait du manequin homme qui a fait la ferme n°2 sur TF1 : elle le trouvait formidable parce que, en gros, il avait un rapport épaules/hanches très particulier : des épaules de déménageur mais un jean en 12 ans !
C'est à ça que je dois ressembler pour être beau : un entonnoir ?
J'vais continuer d'être laid, tiens !


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> ...
> C'est à ça que je dois ressembler pour être beau : un entonnoir ?
> J'vais continuer d'être laid, tiens !



Surtout que c'est contre nature, en vieillissant l'homme prend la forme d'une bouteille d'orangina....


----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que c'est contre nature, en vieillissant l'homme prend la forme d'une bouteille d'orangina....


Même si, parait-il, en vieillissant, certains n'aiment plus qu'on leur décolle la pulpe du fond.


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour te contredire : il est 10h33


Teigneux... :mouais: 
 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> si  :hein: il suffit de placer le curseur de la souris sur la photo !


ça me rappelle ce gag : tu connais la différence entre un clitoris et un lego?


----------



## krystof (14 Septembre 2005)

Y a pas à dire, il y en a qui font quand même du bon boulot :

Avant :







Après :


----------



## sofiping (14 Septembre 2005)

je vais vous dire en quoi ces photos sont loin d'être anodines .... 

Ma fille , presque 16 ans et toutes ses dents ( pour mordre essentiellement !) ultra adepte du gourou R&B .... qui a pour modèle toutes ces jolies muses black ( ah non !!! pas black ... dorées et huilées façon croissants frais !) ..... qui , tous les matins , passe 1h dans la salle de bain pour remettre de l'ordre dans ce basard et discipliner tout ce qui dépasse : lisser les cheveux pour qu'ils soient bien raides , examiner à la loupe les sourcils au cas ou il y en aurait un nouveau poussé dans la nuit , passer une main extra lucide sur les jambes et s'affoler sur la rapidité de la repousse , passer 1/2h sous la douche (arrrrghhh , sans jamais couper l'eau ! ) afin de ressortir , non pas propre , mais lisse et décapée , parfumée , maquillée ( elle sort pas les poubelles si elle est pas maquillée !!! ) , bijoutée a l'or , sapée presque... disons ... décolleté plongeant et string apparent !!!
Et mére nature qui l'a doté de tout ce qui fallait pour qu'elle n'ai pas besoin de retouches !!!!!

Non tout ça pour dire que , malgré mon discours très très critique  sur ce genre de "plastique"  , elle est complètement tombée dans le piège , et lorsqu'elle aperçois mon systéme pileux et qu'elle me jette à la figure que je suis dégoutante par ce que j'ai 2 poils sous les bras et 4 sur les jambes ..... que son apparence est devenue sa priorité .... 

Ce qu'il y a de plus dur à accepter dans cette histoire , c'est que je pense que se sont des valeurs qui sont en train de s'installer durablement , c'est une ado comme les autres qui se cherche , mais j'ai comme l'impression qu'elle s'est trouvée . Ces modéles façon R&B sont décevant par ce qu'ils véhiculent une image de la femme lisse , sexy ........et disponible , mais ça on le comprend en écoutant les chassons de leurs mecs .... et la ce sont mes dents que je montre , car là il y a danger ( c'est un autre débat ) !!!

.... en fait , un peu comme ces mannequins des années 70 qui ont généré toutes ces anorexiques ....


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2005)

et dire que je ressemblais à robert smith...


----------



## sofiping (14 Septembre 2005)

t'as gagné quoi a la r'touche ? ... ou perdu !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2005)

je me suis ruiné en crayons noirs...


----------



## sofiping (14 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je me suis ruiné en crayons noirs...



rassure moi ... y'a que la moustache ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2005)

pour les yeux voyons


----------



## sofiping (14 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour les yeux voyons




 :love: i love you baby !!!


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour les yeux voyons



merde ! je croyais que c'était des lunettes !!?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous dire en quoi ces photos sont loin d'être anodines ....
> 
> Ma fille , presque 16 ans et toutes ses dents ( pour mordre essentiellement !) ultra adepte du gourou R&B .... qui a pour modèle toutes ces jolies muses black ( ah non !!! pas black ... dorées et huilées façon croissants frais !) ..... qui , tous les matins , passe 1h dans la salle de bain pour remettre de l'ordre dans ce basard et discipliner tout ce qui dépasse : lisser les cheveux pour qu'ils soient bien raides , examiner à la loupe les sourcils au cas ou il y en aurait un nouveau poussé dans la nuit , passer une main extra lucide sur les jambes et s'affoler sur la rapidité de la repousse , passer 1/2h sous la douche (arrrrghhh , sans jamais couper l'eau ! ) afin de ressortir , non pas propre , mais lisse et décapée , parfumée , maquillée ( elle sort pas les poubelles si elle est pas maquillée !!! ) , bijoutée a l'or , sapée presque... disons ... décolleté plongeant et string apparent !!!
> Et mére nature qui l'a doté de tout ce qui fallait pour qu'elle n'ai pas besoin de retouches !!!!!



T'as pas des photos ?


----------



## sylko (14 Septembre 2005)

Notre pote Ricchy n'est pas mauvais non plus. 

La différence, c'est qu'il utilise de vrais pinceaux.


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Notre pote Ricchy n'est pas mauvais non plus.




Sauf que lui, ça n'est pas avec Photoshop, mais avec du maquillage et avec grand talent !


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Notre pote Ricchy n'est pas mauvais non plus.
> 
> La différence, c'est qu'il utilise de vrais pinceaux.


c'est vrai, pas mal !! 
le maquillage fait des miracles tout de même


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Septembre 2005)

la sixieme en partant de la gauche, il aurait quand meme pu prendre une truelle plus petite!!


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

et la cinquième en partant de la droite, z'allez pas me faire croire qu'il n'y pas eu un coup de bistouris la dessous ! :mouais:


----------



## iKool (14 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> la sixieme en partant de la gauche, il aurait quand meme pu prendre une truelle plus petite!!


     
Mais faut reconnaître qu'il est plutôt doué, sinon.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous dire en quoi ces photos sont loin d'être anodines ....
> 
> Ma fille , presque 16 ans et toutes ses dents ( pour mordre essentiellement !) ultra adepte du gourou R&B .... qui a pour modèle toutes ces jolies muses black ( ah non !!! pas black ... dorées et huilées façon croissants frais !) ..... qui , tous les matins , passe 1h dans la salle de bain ...




j'ai aussi une copie de la tienne, ma fifille de 17 ans     

que cela peut me deplaire ces string sur jeans taille basse mais
est que mon pere aimait lui, il y a 25 ans , me voir trottiner avec mes mini-jupes ras les fesses? 

a cause de cette mode de beauté j'ai passé (et je passe encore) ma vie a me peser
tartiner , mesurer et j'en passe..... tout cela me deprimant par periodes , celles où
je n'etais pas sous poids pour enfiler une taille xxxs 

et depuis un bon moment , depuis que mes 5 kg de trop (pour qui de trop d'ailleur ?encore ces foutus canon de la beauté) sont bien installée chz moi et qui ne veulent pas m'abandoner , et bien, je suis mal , mal dans ma peau, mal dans ma vie


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

ahhh terrible canon de beauté !!
en même temps je la ramène pas trop car j'aime les filles très mince :rose:  et avec forte poitrine c'est mieux  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2005)

moi je m'arrête aux yeux, le reste c'est les mains qui voient..


----------



## sylko (14 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ahhh terrible canon de beauté !!
> en même temps je la ramène pas trop car j'aime les filles très mince :rose: et avec forte poitrine c'est mieux :love:


 
Au Québec, ils ont une expression à tomber à la renverse...  

Une fille avec une forte poitrine, se dit: elle est équipée pour veiller tard.


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Une fille avec une forte poitrine, se dit: elle est équipée pour veiller tard.


ça c'est du pragmatisme et de l'objectivité !!  j'adère à 100% :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2005)

sondage a dit:
			
		

> _


D'après une enquête sur ce que les hommes pensent des jambes des femmes :

10 % des hommes interrogés préfèrent les jambes fines
20 % les jambes musclées.

Les autres se positionnent entre les deux.

  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## toys (14 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> D'après une enquête sur ce que les hommes pensent des jambes des femmes :
> 
> 10 % des hommes interrogés préfèrent les jambes fines
> 20 % les jambes musclées.
> ...


sa vas partir sue des terrin glissant attention.


----------



## sofiping (14 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi une copie de la tienne, ma fifille de 17 ans
> 
> que cela peut me deplaire ces string sur jeans taille basse mais
> est que mon pere aimait lui, il y a 25 ans , me voir trottiner avec mes mini-jupes ras les fesses?
> ...



c'est pas le string qui me dérange ... c'est le kit complet ... avec tout ce qu'il vehicule comme image débile ... si t'as des poils ... t'es pas normal , si tu ne te parfume pas ... tu pue , si t'es pas maquillée ... t'es laide , si t'es pas soumise à ton jule ... fais gaffe  ... mais bon je suis plus trop dans la retouche là !


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa vas partir sue des terrin glissant attention.




Surtout que c'est pas la blague du lundi...


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> mais bon je suis plus trop dans la retouche là !


oui là ça devient de la retouche de cerveau


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> si t'es pas soumise à ton jule ... fais gaffe




ne disent pas que des c...ies, ces jeunes


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Notre pote Ricchy n'est pas mauvais non plus.
> 
> La différence, c'est qu'il utilise de vrais pinceaux.



C'est clair que bien maquillée et avec un bon éclairage on fait des miracles. Messieurs je n'aimerai pas être à votre place car avec tous les artifices dont nous disposons actuellement (maquillage, faux-cils, rajout pour les cheveux, wonderbra, culottes ventre plat et remonte fesses,etc,etc...) vous pensez tomber sur une bombe et vous retrouvez au petit matin au côté d'un boudin...


----------



## sofiping (14 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas des photos ?



si ça peux rendre service ... 






suis désolée , elle est pas trés nette


----------



## woulf (14 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> si ça peux rendre service ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin de quoi tu te plains, on y voit même pas le string


----------



## toys (14 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> vous pensez tomber sur une bombe et vous retrouvez au petit matin au côté d'un boudin...


ho moins tu te réveil avec quelle qu'un.


----------



## sofiping (14 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Bin de quoi tu te plains, on y voit même pas le string



y manquerait plus qu'on lui vois le string par devant !!
 :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho moins tu te réveil avec quelle qu'un.


oui ... quelqu'un de tellement différent que tu as l'impression d'avoir passé la nuit avec deux filles différentes ... ça peut être plaisant  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> si ça peux rendre service ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beaucoup trop agée...


----------



## Malow (14 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ... quelqu'un de tellement différent que tu as l'impression d'avoir passé la nuit avec deux filles différentes ... ça peut être plaisant  :rateau:



 

deux à virer le lendemain....dur !!!!!!!


----------



## toys (14 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ... quelqu'un de tellement différent que tu as l'impression d'avoir passé la nuit avec deux filles différentes ... ça peut être plaisant  :rateau:


déjà une s'est pas gagnier alors deux!
faut pas être trop gourmand dans la vie.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ... quelqu'un de tellement différent que tu as l'impression d'avoir passé la nuit avec deux filles différentes ... ça peut être plaisant  :rateau:



Oui si tu trouves un boudin et que le lendemain c'est une bombe (enfin dans ce cas faut encore croire au père noël) , l'inverse est plus effrayant     
Je suis bien contente d'être une femme ... Au moins nous le boudin on le voit de suite


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> ... vous pensez tomber sur une bombe et vous retrouvez au petit matin au côté d'un boudin...



Et il en sera toujours ainsi, tant que vous laisser croire que vous êtes des bombes permettra de se réveiller à côté d'un boudin...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> vous pensez tomber sur une bombe et vous retrouvez au petit matin au côté d'un boudin...




*Alors ?*
Heureux ?




 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et il en sera toujours ainsi, tant que vous laisser croire que vous êtes des bombes permettra de se réveiller à côté d'un boudin...



c'est hélas du aux dictats imposés par la société actuelle. Si t'as pas tous ces artifices t'es pas "fashion" et si t'es pas "fashion" t'es un boudin. Vous êtes victimes de vos propes envies (gros seins, fesses hautes et ventres plats). Je ne parlerai de cette mode qui consiste à s'injecter du botox pour être moins ridée (chez la femme c'est pas "fashion"), te t'injecter du collagène pour une bouche ultra-pulpeuse (si elle est juste charnue c'est pas "fashion"),etc, etc, etc...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien contente d'être une femme ... Au moins nous le boudin on le voit de suite



Tu fréquente les boites antillaises?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et il en sera toujours ainsi, tant que vous laisser croire que vous êtes des bombes permettra de se réveiller à côté d'un boudin...



 avec un © à boudin© s'te plait hein ! 

Euh sinon moi  j'ai jamais voulu laisser croire que j'étais une bombe !  

Ceci dit j'ai connu un booogoss, vraiment belle gueule, bien fichu et tout et tout (comme dans les magazines :rateau: ) ben il m'a demandé de lui acheter du fond de teint (oui il n'assumait pas totalement  ) et m'a avoué se dessiner un léger trait sous les yeux ...  "pour renfonrcer mon regard vois-tu ?" :mouais:  oui oui je vois ... 

Au début ça surprend après on s'y fait bientôt ce sera pour vous tout ça !


----------



## Fulvio (14 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et depuis un bon moment , depuis que mes 5 kg de trop (pour qui de trop d'ailleur ?encore ces foutus canon de la beauté)



Pas pour moi ! En fait, j'adore les filles rondes :rateau:


----------



## bonpat (14 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> et lorsqu'elle aperçois mon systéme pileux et qu'elle me jette à la figure que je suis dégoutante par ce que j'ai 2 poils sous les bras et 4 sur les jambes .....



et bien, quoi? Elle a raison ta fille...


----------



## Malow (14 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour moi ! En fait, j'adore les filles rondes :rateau:




*Traduction*  : " En fait, j'adore les filles avec des gros seins "


----------



## julien (15 Septembre 2005)

la paire de fesses de #2


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> c'est hélas du aux dictats imposés par la société actuelle.


j'âi un peu de mal avec le mot diktat, y a pas que des victimes mais surtout beaucoup de participants. si ça marche si bien c'est aussi parce que l'audience si prête non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'âi un peu de mal avec le mot diktat, y a pas que des victimes mais surtout beaucoup de participants. si ça marche si bien c'est aussi parce que l'audience si prête non ?


S'y prête ou est conditionnée en ce sens?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

les deux !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> les deux !


Oui les deux mais la société actuelle fonctionne beaucoup sur les apparences aussi bien dans la vie privé que pour le boulot donc quand tu es "hors-normes" ça peut poser des problèmes. C'est peut être pour ça que tant de personne s'y plie. Pendant longtemps ça n'était bon que pour les femmes mais depuis quelques années les hommes en font aussi les frais. Sinon pourquoi les agence de relooking et cie marcheraient aussi bien?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

je suis d'accord, mais il y a une sacré marge entre fashion victim et hors-norme, et ce n'est pas si compliqué !


----------



## Fulvio (15 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> *Traduction* : " En fait, j'adore les filles avec des gros seins "


 
Et des hanches larges, et des fesses rebondies, et des épaules larges, et des cuisses moelleuses et même peu de ventre (mais pas trop quand-même).

(edit : et je parle pas des foufounes replettes :rateau: )


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et des hanches larges, et des fesses rebondies, et des épaules larges, et des cuisses moelleuses et même peu de ventre (mais pas trop quand-même).
> 
> (edit : et je parle pas des foufounes replettes :rateau: )


ah oui mais non, Bocolini vient  de se marier !! :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (15 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ah oui mais non, Bocolini vient de se marier !! :mouais:


 
Euh, ouais, mais non, elle, non, merci :mouais:


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Euh, ouais, mais non, elle, non, merci :mouais:


dommage, niveau cuisseaux elle est, comment dire... abondante


----------

